# Acer Aspire 5570z not getting any power? HELP!



## computerguy (Jan 25, 2010)

My Acer Aspire 5570z is not getting any power. Someone told me to check to see if the connector is loose, I checked it and it is solid and connected to the board and not loose. Could it be the power management chip? I would need to replace the motherboard to correct this right? Someone please help with this solution?


----------



## bigcaddy (Jun 12, 2009)

Do you know anyone with a known working power supply?

also. unplug it, pull the battery and try it without the battery. 

Dont replace your mobo till you do some more diags.


usually it's a bad power supply or a broken solder joint on the motherboard which you may be able to get fixed.


----------



## computerguy (Jan 25, 2010)

I have done some thinking this afternoon after getting the docs off the drive...I am going to purchase a new laptop as this on is very, very old and there are some other things wrong with it at this time. But thank you for getting back to me about this...not many time I get a quick response for posts. 

~ Erik



bigcaddy said:


> Do you know anyone with a known working power supply?
> 
> also. unplug it, pull the battery and try it without the battery.
> 
> ...


----------

